# Steak it's whats for dinner



## wittdog (Sep 22, 2007)

Tonight’s dinner, NY strip steaks, stuffed tomatoes (artichoke hearts, homemade pickled roasted red peppers, mozz cheese, bread crumbs, a little mayo and some Italian seasonings), Baked Potatoes with blue cheese and some fire roasted garlic bread.












Oh yeah also tossed on a link of the fresh Polish Sausage…


----------



## KyBlueBBQ (Sep 22, 2007)

I concur! That is a delicious lookin Dinner right there... Healthy too!


----------



## wittdog (Sep 22, 2007)

Thats about as healty as I get...Peach Cobbler coming for dessert


----------



## KyBlueBBQ (Sep 22, 2007)

healthier than my rack of ribs... least you got some veggies


----------



## wittdog (Sep 22, 2007)

Cobbler is done


----------



## KyBlueBBQ (Sep 22, 2007)

You are gonna share that Aint ya??? Or is this gonna get physical!! haha Looks good.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Awesome!
I'm sure the cobbler recipe is forthcoming right


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 22, 2007)

Dang son, thats a meal.  Great pics.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 22, 2007)

I just served peach cobbler for a cater.  Again, the reviews of the cobbler were far better than the reviews. of my bbq.  It's the easuest recipe I have.  I'll post the it in the recipe section.  I think it's there already.
It's the recipe that won (with peach ice cream) first place in anything butt.


----------



## john a (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks like great minds think alike Dave. That's as good as it gets.


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 23, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmmmm cobbler


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 23, 2007)

I've got to stop looking at pictures like this before breakfast! Great job Dave!


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 23, 2007)

Yum,, that all looks very delicious Witt!!!  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 23, 2007)

That is a fine looking meal wittdog.  Is your cobbler recipe a secret ?


----------



## wittdog (Sep 23, 2007)

Paula Deans.....When I get time I'll type it up.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Sep 24, 2007)

That looks some good Dave


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 24, 2007)

good lookin grub as usual Dave


----------

